# Freezing question



## JaneyS

I have had 11 eggs fertilise from EC on Wednesday morning 10am.  I have been told they are all grade 1's - 6 x 4 cell and 5 x 2 cell:  They still aren't sure if I will to to Blastocyst on Monday or have ET tomorrow lunchtime.  My question is, if they are such good grades, should I be considering Freezing some?  If so, when do I have to make this decision  My husband is rather against this - he doesn't like the idea of them just being stored somewhere....

Thank you


----------



## CrystalW

JaneyS said:


> I have had 11 eggs fertilise from EC on Wednesday morning 10am. I have been told they are all grade 1's - 6 x 4 cell and 5 x 2 cell: They still aren't sure if I will to to Blastocyst on Monday or have ET tomorrow lunchtime. My question is, if they are such good grades, should I be considering Freezing some? If so, when do I have to make this decision My husband is rather against this - he doesn't like the idea of them just being stored somewhere....
> 
> Thank you


Hello,

A lot of clinics will tend to freeze embryos only at the blastocyst stage now, so if they go to blastocysts they can look at freezing any excess for you then - though remember that a lot of embryos that look good on day 3 dont make it to blastocyst so freezing at this stage is not always that likely. Or if you have a day 3 you can look at freezing excess on day 3 or culturing excess to blastocyst and freeze any good ones that get there.

Legally the clinic needs written consent from both you and your husband before they can freeze any embryos so you need to take this along or both go along to the ET appointment.

Ask your clinic to show them their storage area - this may not be possible - but sometimes there is a window you can look through. Maybe this might make him feel better?

Best wishes


----------

